# Anyone Ever Check Formaldehyde Levels In Your Ob?



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

We don't live in our OB but this is a little concerning. Keystone had a link to this (about formaldehyde) on their site. http://www.toxictrailers.org/2007/07/fumes...can-hardly.html
http://www.rvia.org/FactsAboutFormaldehyde/. 
Anyone going to test their OB?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

BlueSky said:


> Anyone going to test their OB?


Why... and if you did find high levels - what would you do???

The time to test is prior to purchase...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Historically the formaldehyde is strong during the build process and the smell goes away quickly after the unit is completed and aired out. I don't think anyone had ever said anything about this smell after owing their Outback for more than a few months.


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Anyone going to test their OB?


Why... and if you did find high levels - what would you do???

The time to test is prior to purchase...
[/quote]
Hindsight is 20/20. I doubt I would keep the OB if it was a potential a health hazard (especially for my little kids). That's just me.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

During a hot summer day when it has been closed up for a week or two it will burn my eyes until i get some fresh air inside.Im assuming this is a because it is still new. I hope.........


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Hindsight is 20/20. I doubt I would keep the OB if it was a potential a health hazard (especially for my little kids). That's just me.


There is no "health hazard" - unless you are closing yourself into your new camper for a very long time without opening doors, windows, or vents....ever. The tell-tale "new trailer smell" wears off/goes away after a relatively short period of time with introduction of fresh air. btw, new carpets put into homes are the same - but are in a larger, generally more ventillated space so it doesn't get noticed.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

BlueSky said:


> We don't live in our OB but this is a little concerning. Keystone had a link to this (about formaldehyde) on their site. http://www.toxictrailers.org/2007/07/fumes...can-hardly.html
> http://www.rvia.org/FactsAboutFormaldehyde/.
> Anyone going to test their OB?


 It is concerning that these trailers have such a high potential for formaldehyde but it can be easily mitigated by ventilation otherwise know as adding Max air vents to all roof vents. With them open all the time there won't be any trapped gas. Ours lasted from Sept 05 to about may 2006 when it went warm again so finally gas it all off. I did not have Maxair vents on until the early part of 06 after advice from this site.

If you don't have maxair vents then get some. If you already have them then you should be fine.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You have been a member for years and have a 3 year old trailer. The posts you have had this past week indicate you are not happy with it. Mold is a valid concern anytime you have a leak but formaldehyde is not an issue for a trailer that is 3 years old. Is there something new in your life that may make you want to get rid of the trailer (not to be an arm chair doc even though that is what it seems like) ?


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> You have been a member for years and have a 3 year old trailer. The posts you have had this past week indicate you are not happy with it. Mold is a valid concern anytime you have a leak but formaldehyde is not an issue for a trailer that is 3 years old. Is there something new in your life that may make you want to get rid of the trailer (not to be an arm chair doc even though that is what it seems like) ?


Feeling some hostility on this thread so I wasn't going to respond but since you asked the answer is "no". We invested in our OB with the intention of spending many many years camping in it. The only reason I am concerned now is the presence of this (possible) mold and as I was looking for information on mold....I ran into the information about the formaldehyde and threw it out there, that's all. 
I would have felt better if more members would have sent reassurances (like Outback PM/Oregon Camper..thank you) about the subject rather than some of the feedback I got but it is what it is. I have small children, the article concerned me and I felt this was the place to go since we *felt* so welcome in the past.

Let me add that when we bought our OB and came to Outbackers we were totally green to camping in a TT. We have camped all our lives but really felt kicked out of the nest when we brought our OB home. We had questions and got a lot of help here and I do appreciate that and thank the members who were patient and helpful.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Sooooooo,how about them Red Wings............


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I was really concerned about it when we first bought the ob. I remember not even being able to stand in one on the lot at dealer. It was July and like 90, the odor was strong and the sting to my eyes was miserable. The trailer we bought was no where near as bad as that one. I think it just depends on how and where it has been on the dealer lot and how much ventilation it has seen. I did a lot of research because like you I have young children and was worried. We aired the trailer out in our driveway for several days before we even went on our trip. And to be honest I have never noticed it since.

We typically live the ob ventilated while camping and close the windows at night if it's cold. I would be curious if you decide to get it tested. I just couldn't find enough info outside of the Katrina FEMA cases where people were living in them full time, and the trailer were made super fast and less expensive materials than what they actually market and sell. So I stopped worrying about it.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I hated the new smell, burned my eyes. Being a hazardous material technician I knew what the burn was from. I let it air out and have never had a problem since then. We always camp with a roof vent partially open for condensation but im sure it helps any odors that may occur. The roof vents stay open at home for air to flow.

Here is some good reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formaldehyde

After my 2 year old camper sits closed up tight in the hot sun for a few days I used a VOC meter to get a level and it was at .5ppm and after 20 min of air out time it was undetectable. Yeah I get bored at work....my 2 cents.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a "new" smell in our 250RS and its still there. Since it doesn't really bother me, I don't pay much attention to it unless the topic is brought up. However, your health is important and if does bother you then have it tested - at least it will put your mind at ease and you can base your decision on what you find. BTW...I lived in a home for 5 years before I found it had radon. Did it bother me - yes, and I fixed it - then moved.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BlueSky said:


> You have been a member for years and have a 3 year old trailer. The posts you have had this past week indicate you are not happy with it. Mold is a valid concern anytime you have a leak but formaldehyde is not an issue for a trailer that is 3 years old. Is there something new in your life that may make you want to get rid of the trailer (not to be an arm chair doc even though that is what it seems like) ?


Feeling some hostility on this thread so I wasn't going to respond but since you asked the answer is "no". We invested in our OB with the intention of spending many many years camping in it. The only reason I am concerned now is the presence of this (possible) mold and as I was looking for information on mold....I ran into the information about the formaldehyde and threw it out there, that's all. 
I would have felt better if more members would have sent reassurances (like Outback PM/Oregon Camper..thank you) about the subject rather than some of the feedback I got but it is what it is. I have small children, the article concerned me and I felt this was the place to go since we *felt* so welcome in the past.

Let me add that when we bought our OB and came to Outbackers we were totally green to camping in a TT. We have camped all our lives but really felt kicked out of the nest when we brought our OB home. We had questions and got a lot of help here and I do appreciate that and thank the members who were patient and helpful.
[/quote]

Sorry if you felt hostility anywhere around here I just needed to know more about where you were coming from.

The biggest thing to prevent both mold and formaldehyde build up is ventilation. I use MaxxAir vent covers and never close my vents even when in storage over the winter. Ventilation helps prevent/minimize mold by allowing it to dry out before the mold can set up shop.

The formaldehyde issue has always been around but hit the news big time when people lived full time for months in the emergency shelter trailers after Katrina. I know it is a real concern but many of the complaints were blown out of proportion to the real danger as there was a money grab by many, since the trailers were government issues, there was a demand for government compensation.

As for finding things that scare you, the Internet is the place for that.

Please post pictures of the damage and good luck and I hope you can find that warm fuzzy feeling again so you and your kids can enjoy the camper.


----------

